# When you cancel dish do you really have to return the LNBF?



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

When I cancelled years ago they said only if you can reach them. Now they tell me I have to return them. My ladder may be tall enough but the way the ground slopes on that side of my house it won't be safe!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This seems to come up every couple of months.

The want the LNBF back usually, but they can't force you up a ladder to get them. All you have to do is tell them you can't/aren't able to get them where they are installed, and invite them to come and remove them if they really want them.

This usually results in them noting your account so that the return isn't required.

I know I wouldn't go up on a ladder to get mine down. I do not like heights.


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

When I moved they wanted the LNBF back. I told them that is very high up on the roof. If I tried to walk on the roof I may fall resulting in my demise. I suggested that a service man that has proper equipment come out and remove it. Dish backed off on the LNBF issue.

You can always contact one of the folks from the DIRT team. They understand and usually can resolve the problem.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't have any idea how many customers just go ahead and do what it takes to remove and return their LNBFs after cancelling service. How many have been injured while trying to do the same? You know it has to have happened. It puzzling why Dish would expose themselves to the possible liability of such injuries.


----------



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

Even if you don't get the LNBF, there's a bounty on them. If you re-join Dish, or if you join DirecTV, the installer may recover the feed for a reward. They lose fewer than you think. Stay off the roof.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

BillRadio said:


> Even if you don't get the LNBF, there's a bounty on them. If you re-join Dish, or if you join DirecTV, the installer may recover the feed for a reward.


??? Can you give me the # of whoever is offering this bounty? Because I have certainly never received anything for the hundreds I've recovered. :lol:


----------



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

That's what my contract installer claimed (Dish Planet). I also showed him a Direct horn I had and he took it and said he can "trade" it. Maybe he's just collecting them and justifies his hobby by saying he gets a reward.



gtal98 said:


> ??? Can you give me the # of whoever is offering this bounty?


----------

